# Current distro's still using Gnome 2



## CYH (Jan 30, 2012)

My Ubuntu 10.10 is starting to get a bit stale. I'm not really in the mood to keep it up to date by searching out a bunch of PPA's for 3rd party software updates, so:

Does anybody have any recommendations for a current distro still using Gnome 2.32 that has built in repositories for updates to important apps? Firefox. Media players. Office suites.

I've love to stay within the Debian/Ubuntu family as that's what I know, but I'm willing to branch out if that's what it takes. I've already tried the newest XFCE as a possible alternative to Gnome2, but I wasn't really all that impressed. But if someone could recommend a cool implementation of it, I'd love to take a look.

Thanks!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am sure that there are a lot of them still out there. I would have a look at that search and add more options as needed.


----------



## CYH (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks - I didn't know Distrowatch had such a refined search engine.

I'm gonna give Pinguy OS 11.04 Mini a chance. It looks similar to Mint 11, but without all the bloated Mint software. Worth a shot


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

You can always run them in a VM and see what they are like. That way you don't have to mess with your hdd.


----------



## CYH (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm usually satisfied with just checking with the live cd rather than VM. But yeah, I like to make sure it works with my hardware before overwriting the Linux partition on my HDD.


----------



## treebranch (Mar 23, 2012)

I am using PCLOS Zen Mini 12. It uses a stripped down version of gnome-2. The bare minimum of programs are installed. (Which I think is a plus.)


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

There is Mint 11, Katya that uses Gnome 2. Mint12 is slightly different and using parts of gnome-shell, so if you want Gnome2, then Mint11 or earlier versions of Ubuntu are a possibility.


----------



## Eddie.Dean.19 (Dec 15, 2011)

CYH said:


> Thanks - I didn't know Distrowatch had such a refined search engine.
> 
> I'm gonna give Pinguy OS 11.04 Mini a chance. It looks similar to Mint 11, but without all the bloated Mint software. Worth a shot


That was my recommendation..snappy os loaded with everything you would probably install yourself afterward. Report back how you like it


----------



## xzcallaway (Mar 30, 2012)

I like Solus Os. Its being made by a guy who used to work for Mint, so he knows what he's doing. It is based on gnome 2 and the guy is making updated releases. Its also still has a software center and a is compatable with dotdeb games.


----------



## linuxlovers (Dec 9, 2011)

try install mate desktop in ubuntu 11.04 + (mate desktop using gnome 2)


----------

